# going SUGAR FREE support thread



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I have been reading along in the thread with ideas on how to cut out sugar and saw a few people hoping for a support thread - so let's do it!

I did it a couple of years ago and felt great. I had lots of energy for running and between the changes in my diet and the extra exercise, I lost lots of weight - too much in fact. Then sugar started creeping back in and yesterday I found I could not do up my jeans - and I realized how often I have been wearing my stretchy running pants lately, only without the running







:

We celebrated Easter this weekend and I confess to eating a lot of chocolate and jelly beans, drinking some pop and juice and I felt SO AWFUL yesterday - tired, achey, massive headache, just plain miserable. I actually forced myself to eat a little more chocolate last night, to reinforce how awful it made me feel.

So this morning I woke up and had a high protein beakfast and then brushed my teeth - I find that helps keep the munchies at bay. I have had a couple glasses of water already this morning and I have a pot of yummy herbal tea on the counter.

I expect the first couple of days will be hardest - and tomorrow dh leaves for 10 days, so I need to plan well if I am going to eat well while he is gone.

Who else wants to give this a try? Someone suggested doing it for two weeks, but what about trying for the whole month of April?


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm in! This morning I did not put any sugar in my coffee, Yay!

Since I didn't really like the taste too much, I also only drank 1 cup instead of 2. Less sugar and less caffeine.







I'm really not sure if I can go the whole month without any sugar at all.







One day at a time is good for me, with a "goal" of making it through the week.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey- what kind of sugar free are you talking about? No white sugar? No honey? Molasses? Organic turbinado? How ' bout fructose? I'll jump right on with you for no white sugar, and limiting everything else... The hardest part for me would be honey- because I put it in my secret salad dressing recipe. I'm opposed to cutting out blackstrap because its just too darned nutritious.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in. I am more for cutting out the majority of sugar that I take in (especially refined sugar) but I am okay with still having my toast in the morning, etc. I know some will want to cut it out all the way and that is great! So far I have been good today. I would like to go until April 30. We always celebrate my daughter's monthly birthday and if I can go until then, I am planning on making a natural carrot cake and enjoy a small slice at the party as a reward - if I am good all month. Time will tell. I am glad this thread was started.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Aaaack. I don't want to do this.







:







But, ok, I'll do it. I have to. I am sooo addicted to sugar it's pathetic. Can I still have some organic dark choclate????







I'm serious.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, I'm in. I already try to avoid refined sugar and limit the rest. I'm not sure if I should just commit to a strict no sugar plan or what because I'm pretty good at figuring out ways to get a hearty sweet fix (handfuls of craisins, dates, bittersweet chocolate, molasses, honey, even brown sugar off a spoon- bad I know). I think I'll cut out all sugar except for my daily tsp/T of raw honey for my allergies. If I'm still craving sugar after a few weeks I'll cut that out too. IIRC from my college physio psych class it takes 21 days to learn/create a good habit. We had to create one as a project, mine was flossing







Not sure how long it will take to break a bad sugar habit.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in, *Shantimama*! Thanks for starting this thread.

I think I'll cut out white sugar, sweet baked goods, and try to be mindful of white flours. I may allow myself the occasional bit of dark chocolate if I get a bad craving.

So, reading from various other threads, I see that one theory on cravings is that sweet begets sweet. Is that strictly a palate/taste thing, or is it more of a glycemic index thing? I guess my real question is, how vigilant do I need to be about white flours, potatoes, and the like? TIA for any insight on this.

This is going to be a good exercise in willpower!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
Aaaack. I don't want to do this.







:









: Me either!! Dagnabbit!

I'm here, but I ain't makin' any promises!









And any dark chocolate above 70% is officially health food. Right?


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, so I'm on day two. No sugar in my coffee again this morning, and once again my sugar cravings are nil until the late afternoon. So far so good on staying away from it, though.
I'm cutting out refined sugars and sweets. I was eating chocolate covered almonds, yogurt covered almonds, snack mixes with chocolate in it, cookies, and then of course, I guess a total of 4 heaping spoonfuls of raw sugar in my morning coffee.
I'm not cutting out fruit or dried fruits, but I'm only eating unsweetened dried fruits. I'm not gorging on the stuff, though, either.
I'm feeling really good about this. My first goal is a week. Monday (4/9)- Monday (4/16). I don't want to go back to having a lot of sugar, but I will allow myself some if I want a little after that. However, if it's going great by next Monday, and I'm not craving it much anymore, then I'll just keep going.
Since it's the coffee with sugar that's been setting me up for my cravings all day, then I will probably stop that for good... unless I get a yummy coffee shop drink or something.








So this is great. Hope everyone does well!!


----------



## NannyL (Oct 11, 2005)

(Taking a deep breath...)

Okay, I really need to do this. And I will need lots of support. So, my goal is to cut out refined sugars, and to make it through the rest of the week. Or at least the rest of today.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I would like to join.









I rarely eat refined sugar having PCOS (actually vomited after 10 gummy bears its been so long) and its been a while since I had anything other than 70%+ dark chocolate with it.

I DO use organic grade B maple syrup, maple sugar, dates, date sugar, and raw honey in strict moderation though.

Are we saying no to everything sweet or just refined sugar?


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I think we are doing what fits our lifestyles.







I couldn't cut out ALL sugars, good gracious, I'd be







: and then







: and probably







: if I did that.









Ok, so I'm sooooo proud of myself! The only sugary crud I had today was 3 chocolate chip cookies







: (homemade with whole wheat flour







) but that was before I had read this thread. So, since finding this thread, I have had no sweets, or sugary anything. WOOHOO!!


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

I committed yesterday, but am just now finding this thread. Got through the afternoon today WITHOUT hitting the Belgian chocolates on the counter at the office.

Here's a question: what about fruit? I don't plan to give it up, because I use it every morning to make a green smoothie palatable, and I deeply believe that the green smoothies are good for my overall health.

The stuff I'm avoiding: processed sugar, honey, white pasta, potatoes--stuff that makes my blood feel thick and drops me off a cliff within an hour.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

Not as good as I had hoped for today. I had a large (extra large) handful of chocolate chip bunny grahams (made by Annie's so at least made with whole wheat flour and no preservatives). Although I will say that this is much better for me as yesterday I probably would have had several extra large handfuls. I also had 6 oz of 100% juice although for the sake of this thread I would like to cut that out as I know they add a ton of sugar and I should just drink water if I am thirsty. So tomorrow is another day and I know I will do better. Improvement is key I guess


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

No, I cant give up fruit. Its too important in a healthy diet though I do avoid bananas and grapes; for me, they make me feel dizzy.







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm glad this thread was started, too. I ate too many chocolate bunnies and today I got M&Ms on easter clearance, then ate way too many of them, in an effort to combat this horror of a headache I have today.
So, I have $4 of M&Ms in my desk still, which I will not throw away (wasteful!) but I won't eat them now. So, my starting point: finding this thread.
I'll cut out sweets (candy, ice cream, cookies, etc) but I might still use sugar or a sweetener in muffins or pancakes (homemade). And I'm not going to cut out white flours (which I use rarely) or fruit (which I think is important).
I'm not sure I"ll be successful, but I'll try!

(And I suppose I should cut out my Diet Coke, huh. Argh.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I don't think we have to have strict rules about what going sugar free means - it will mean diffrent things for different people. I am going to stay away from sugar, white flour, corn syrup, even dark chocolate, maple syrup and honey. I really need to break the habit. When I am truly sugar free, then I find I can have the occasional bit of dark chocolate, honey or maple without it being a problem, but right now it IS a problem for me!!

I did make an exception this morning as I had to do a 4 hour round trip drive on very little sleep in order to pick up my passport and I got a cup of Chai Latte on my way home. I may do the same thing at the airport on Friday, but already I feel better.

I am eating almonds when I get a sweet craving and have lots of high protein snacks aorund, and lots of water.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll check in daily too... my dh and I just started a diet/exercise regimen and I definately need to give up sugar. I am totally addicted. I havent had anything sweet today and I had horrible headaches all morning, feeling hot/sweaty, irritable.... its got to stop. This vicious cycle of blood sugar highs and lows!!! Right now I am eating a steak salad w/ an orange for dessert (and to help with iron absorption) nothing but water to drink all day and protien shakes for snacks.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

So far so good! I did not eat anything after supper last night!!







This morning I had a hard boiled egg, a few strips of bacon, and a whole wheat english muffin. No juice, which is a big step! Suprisingly, I did not have my usual 10:30 shakes/cold sweats/feel like I'm going to pass out thing!! Lunch I had a spinach salad with carrots, strawberries, sugar snap peas, almonds, and a little ranch dressing. Normally I load it up with french/ranch combo. And, I did just eat 3 Dove chocolates, but I am allowing myself that. Normally I would have 5, and then eat more sweets in the afternoon.

And Selesai- I will NOT give up my Diet Coke with Lime, I won't!!!!














:


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

I have done pretty good so far. I had two eggs, one banana and a cup of chai tea (I use the liquid and it does have some sugar in it) for breakfast. Lunch was a turkey/avocado sandwich with a big garden salad. I am really craving the sugar right now (this is my typical time to crave it) but I don't have any available so hopefully I can make it home without stopping for something sweet. (Also, I was kind of bad late last night- one scoop of soy chocolate ice cream, more chocolate chip Annie's bunny grahams - still better than a normal day though).


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm doing well thus far -- my only slip-up is that I had a slice of banana bread at a friend's house today. It was hot from the oven and made with honey as the only sweetener. Still, I need to stay away from sweet baked goods _in toto_ because it's not a far leap from banana bread to chocolate chip cookies.

Keep it up, y'all! Everyone seems to be doing very well!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Afternoons are definitely my weak time. I want something sweet. Now. Grrrrr.

I'm heating up soup instead.

Fah.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, day 2. Yesterday was miserable, I didn't have any refined sugar but I did pig out on the entire bowl of pasta leftovers. I just ended up feeling worse after that.

Today, I ditched the morning coffee. No sugar makes me too lazy to make it!
I kept walking over to the kitchen today and just stand in front of the refrigerator or pantry. I've been eating lots of almonds and cheese as snacks but they don't seem to be satisfying me at all.









What other things should I eat when the 10:30am snack monster is tapping me on the shoulder?


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

I find myself switching to salties and smoothies...


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone* 
Today, I ditched the morning coffee. No sugar makes me too lazy to make it!
I kept walking over to the kitchen today and just stand in front of the refrigerator or pantry. I've been eating lots of almonds and cheese as snacks but they don't seem to be satisfying me at all.









What other things should I eat when the 10:30am snack monster is tapping me on the shoulder?

Oh, I can totally relate. I spend more time in front of the fridge or in the pantry trying not to eat off limit things.

I find, especially in the evening when I just want to keep snacking (preferably on sweets







) that a cup of tea, I like chai, with some coconut oil is pretty satisfying. I fing that coconut oil or butter really help with my cravings. I'll sometimes eat a ricecake or millet bread slathered with ghee and sometimes a little honey- my rationed amount for the day. I'm gluten-free, limited dairy for my ds's food sensitivities. Also eating high fat and protein (I lean more towards TF) keep me from having lows and cravings between meals.

I didn't do great today but I tried







I went to the hfs and found a licorice stick. Licorice is the sweetest substance on earth (apparently) so I thought I'd give it a try. Um, knawing on a sweet piece of wood just doesn't cut it for me. At least I talked myself out of the Lara bars, Bumble bars and other yummy treats I usually like to get. So later I bought some dates and macked on them in the car. At least I didn't get into the mangoes too.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Still doing well here. No refined sugar. Just some dried fruit and a little cantaloupe this morning. I can't believe how the cravings have pretty much dissipated since cutting out the sugar in my coffee. I still get the afternoon craving a little bit so that's when I'm grabbing some dried fruit instead. Not too much, but just enough to keep me from going to the store to buy chocolate and cookies.
It's been so nice to have other people out there who are going through this, too. Sugar is just so addicting! This thread is really keeping me motivated.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone* 
What other things should I eat when the 10:30am snack monster is tapping me on the shoulder?

That's still breakfast time for me, so my first thoughts are oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, slice of Ezekiel toast with butter...

I'd love to hear more low sugar/glycemic index snack ideas!

I actually did well today, just one little square of 70% dark chocolate and no Easter candy.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

I am really glad everyone else is doing so good - I am hoping it will motivate me some more. Thought I was doing good but really slipped up this evening. Had soy chocolate ice cream, orange (organic) sherbet bar, three newman's oreos. My dad was over and started eating my Annie's chocolate grahams and asked if he could take them home - I told them to take them and never bring them back







Oh and I think I probably had like 16 oz or more of juice. Tomorrow is a new day but now I know that the afternoon cravings are nothing compared to the after dinner cravings so now that I know that I am definitely going to try a pp suggestion to have some tea after dinner. Maybe if I make it right after dinner and sip on it for the rest of the evening that will help me avoid the kitchen.


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

Glad to hear it went well today for most of us. I did pretty well, although was forced (for lack of anything else to eat at the office on an extremely busy day) to eat one of those vegan noodle boxes from Trader Joe's--white udon noodles with peanut sauce. So it was a slight departure from my goal, but it was definitely not anything like hitting the chocolate or cookies. I had no crashing lows this afternoon.


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

okay, just saw this today but i am joining in!!

my goals:
no refined sugar
no baked goods
no chocolate <---will be the hardest, i am SUCH an addict its sad







:
no artificial sweeteners (i occasionally have a diet soda)
no toast with jam for breakfast









what i will have:
xylitol (its birch bark sugar, much lower GI)
all the fruit i want minus bananas and grapes


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Ugh. I blew it last night after a stressful transition to bedtime with my kids.

I am trying to reframe my thinking around it - instad of thinking how I blew it and wondering if I can even do this - all of that negative thinking - I am trying to tell myself, "It was just day 2 and it was a long hard day. You don't have to repeat that tomorrow!" and hopefully not iive up after one slip.

Eating the sugar made me feel physically horrible again - I am trying to focus on that feeling and develop an aversion to sweets, at least until I get the stuff out of my system.

I am going away for the weekend, staying with people who don't have the greatest eating habits. I will just do my best and be sure to drink lots of water and make the best choices I can.

I guess there are a couple of issues going on for me - the sugar problem, and then the horrible self-talk that goes on when I don't eat well. I need to "de-link" them.

dh just left for 10 days, I am going away for the weekend (our kids will meet up with dh and my aunt for the weekend while I am away) and dh's paycheque wasn't given before we left so we don't have any $$$ - I plan to stick to being sugar free, but I refuse to do a head job on myself if I slip up when I have all of this other stuff going on.

Going sugar free is supposed to help me feel better, not be another excuse to beat myself up!

Off to have some lentil soup and whole grain toast for breakfast.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Right now I'm having some amaranth cooked up, like oatmeal, with a bacon breakfast sausage in it, seasoned with a little pepper. It's very







My first inclination was to sweeten it with my daily dose of honey but I'm really trying to go more savory than sweet with my food choices. That really helps me limit sugar intake. It's so easy to add a little molasses or honey, then some apples then raisins and by the time I'm done I just want more sweets/carbs, whether I'm really hungry or not. Yesterday I had amaranth with bacon grease for fat/flavoring and some leftover ham chopped up in it. It was quick and tasty and I didn't have to eat again for five hours.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm realizing that I have some pretty unhealthy food habits. I have a tendency to eat out of habit/boredom/cause it's there and not out of true hunger. I often eat until I'm uncomfortably full. I've never had weight issues (although I should probably watch out because I was much more active when I was younger) and in a way that makes it harder because there are no concrete, visible consequences to overeating. I also tend to eat sweets to the point of feeling sick which is just way too much. I rarely feel satisfied with just a little piece of whatever. I've always had a sweet tooth but I don't think I've always been so dissatisfied with appropriate amounts. Anyway, I definitely have some willpower and moderation issues to work on. Hey, this isn't _just_ about cutting back on sugar, is it?


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey everyone. I think I'm going to give this a try for 2 weeks. I'm cutting out refined sugar. I've been slowly losing weight since dd was born 10 months ago, but it seems to have halted. I still have 15 lbs to go (already lost 20). WW worked for a long time but I'm finding it harder and harder to stick with. I need something new to keep me going.

Would you guys mind posting what you eat? I'm in serious need of new meal/snack ideas that are low in sugar. I would really appreciate that!


----------



## nevernever (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm going to join. I feel like I have fairly healthy eating habits, EXCEPT for sugar! I had GD, and I know if I don't get my sugar habit under control, I'm going to end up with diabetes later in life (in runs in the family.) I would like to lose my 25 pounds of baby weight before I get pregnant with my next baby and I know that cutting out sugar will help with that. Count me in! I'm going to aim for making it through the end of the month.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

I felt good about starting yesterday with a little blackstrap on my hot cereal. In fact the day went really well- lots of protein at lunch, a sandwich for dinner... But my MIL sent home a chocolate cake with DH and I fell off the wagon.







:


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

yesterday I did pretty good. I did have a cliff bar (first ingredient is rice syrup) right before my work out..... but I justified it as needed energy. ANyone have any ideas of a snack before a work out? my dh and I just started an pretty intense work out routine (P90X) and I definately need SOMEthing to eat befor hand so I can make it through....


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
I have a tendency to eat out of habit/boredom/cause it's there and not out of true hunger. I often eat until I'm uncomfortably full. I've never had weight issues (although I should probably watch out because I was much more active when I was younger) and in a way that makes it harder because there are no concrete, visible consequences to overeating. I also tend to eat sweets to the point of feeling sick which is just way too much. I rarely feel satisfied with just a little piece of whatever.









This describes me exactly! Although, I have but on a little extra weight since having kids. I eat sweets until the box, jar, whatever is empty. No portion control what so ever.







I always justify it as "I don't want it in the house". so I eat it all. I know, it makes no sense! The things I'll do for sugar.

I"ve done well today, so far, I had chai, no sugar, with half a slice of ezekials toast and butter. Then some peanuts (it's the salt craving now), then for lunch 2 hard boiled eggs (again with a good amount of salt) and the other half of the toast.

This thread is so great, it really keeps me motivated!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 
Would you guys mind posting what you eat? I'm in serious need of new meal/snack ideas that are low in sugar. I would really appreciate that!


So far today I had a protien smoothie with strawberries, blueberries, rice milk and flaxseed in it for breakfast. I ate almost an entire canteloupe by myself for a snack







: For lunch I had a salad with baby greens, tomato, a smidge of cheese and some left over chicken and steak. And now I am having a bowl of oatmeal (with a lil sugar!!!! I cant eat it plain, I know shoot me) All I drink all day is water, execpt for smoothies.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
I'm realizing that I have some pretty unhealthy food habits. I have a tendency to eat out of habit/boredom/cause it's there and not out of true hunger. I often eat until I'm uncomfortably full. I've never had weight issues (although I should probably watch out because I was much more active when I was younger) and in a way that makes it harder because there are no concrete, visible consequences to overeating. I also tend to eat sweets to the point of feeling sick which is just way too much. I rarely feel satisfied with just a little piece of whatever. I've always had a sweet tooth but I don't think I've always been so dissatisfied with appropriate amounts. Anyway, I definitely have some willpower and moderation issues to work on. Hey, this isn't _just_ about cutting back on sugar, is it?










That is me too! My best friend always get's so mad at me, because I can eat whatever I want and not gain weight, and she really watches every bite she takes.









Still doing well, and DH even asked me why I was so bright eyed and in a good mood for!!







This is what I ate today...

Breakfast- Oatmeal with a little milk in it, no brown sugar, a whole wheat english muffin, and coffee.

Lunch- Spinach salad with strawberries, apples, carrots, almonds and a little tiny bit of french dressing. Also had a thick slic of homemade bread slathered with butter.

Snack- I had 3 Dove chocolates just now, and about 3:00, I'll have a Stoneyfield Farms Organic yogurt with some almonds

Supper- I think we're having spaghetti tonight, so I just eat whatever is for supper, and then no eating at all in the evening.

Oh, I also have 2-3 cups of tea throughout the day, either a chai tea, or a ginger tea.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 
Would you guys mind posting what you eat? I'm in serious need of new meal/snack ideas that are low in sugar. I would really appreciate that!

For breakfast I had half a grapefruit. For lunch I had a big burrito made from leftover stuffing. This is the burrito stuffing:

Saute a diced onion in the oil of your choice. Add a little salt if you like.

When you're almost happy with the onion, add a bunch of cumin, maybe some chili powder, and some cayenne if you like things hot. Add diced garlic, too, if you like. Let that work for a minute or two.

Toss in a few cups of stock, maybe 4 or so.

Add tomatoes, peppers, corn, beans, squash -- whatever you want in your burritos, in whatever amount/proportion. Also add a cup or so of brown rice.

I also usually add a dried ancho that I've let soak & then chopped, plus the soaking water.

Let it all cook for about 40 minutes, or til the rice is done. If it seems liquidy, let it reduce til it's the consistency you want. If it seems too dry at any point, add some stock. Add some cilantro at the end if you like.

I also added some avocado, chopped onion, and Cholula pepper sauce to my burrito.

I did eat it on a white flour tortilla, though. Tortillas are a real black spot for me. I know I need to switch to whole wheat, sprouted/Ezekiel, or some such, but I just can't seem to make the leap flavor-wise.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I am an absolute boredom/stress eater. We had a busy morning and as soon as I got the girls down for naps, there I was standing in the kitchen looking for something to eat. I wasn't hungry and I knew I wasn't hungry.

I would love to break the food as entertainment/reward/stress relief habit.







:


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Day Four for me. Today has been tough not to give in. I'm usually out and about so much all day that I won't eat too much, but with the rain, I'm in. I've been having sugar cravings bad. I've been good, though, but it's leading me to eating other stuff, even though I'm not hungry. Not too bad, though. I'm another bored eater.
I've been trying to eat boiled eggs, cheese and nuts to curb the sugar cravings. The eggs really work well.
I really like some of the ideas for foods I'm getting from you guys. That burrito sounds good.

I was originally shooting for a week, but now, I've decided to extend this to the end of the month and then see where I am then. I do have to go to Christianing on the 22nd, though, so if there's cake or something, I might have some.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace* 
I would love to break the food as entertainment/reward/stress relief habit.







:

Me too! And I'm sad because we're totally teaching this to ds1, who is a sugar addict. After Easter egg hunts (yes, two) I'm beginning to think that sugar is toddler crack (or meth maybe). We're trying to work on the whole potty learning thing and the *only* thing that motivates is sweets. Also dh often uses candy or sweeter foods as negotiation for eating the healthier ones. Ds1 has always been so picky so I understand but hate that we're making an association and elevating unhealthy foods to a more desired status, if that makes any sense.

So I haven't been doing great today. For lunch 2 pieces rice bread (high carb) with my daily dose of honey and then other piece was for a turkey sandwich. Then I had a pear and later 5 dates and some 70% chocolate. Now I'm so hungry but ds2 is napping on me so I can't really make anything healthy. At least I have a chicken in the crockpot for dinner. Oh, I'm sooo hungry.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I feel really great about today. I had a bite of 70% dark chocolate (health food, remember! It's like a vitamin, really!) but that was it as far as sweets. It probably helped that I was busier than all get out.

My in laws are visiting from Germany and have come bearing many delicious chocolate covered gifts. Wish me luck!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
We're trying to work on the whole potty learning thing and the *only* thing that motivates is sweets. Also dh often uses candy or sweeter foods as negotiation for eating the healthier ones. Ds1 has always been so picky so I understand but hate that we're making an association and *elevating unhealthy foods to a more desired status*, if that makes any sense.

Wow, I had never thought of it like that before. You totally blew my mind and I know I'm going to be thinking about that for a while! Thank you!


----------



## Carinthia (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello - I've been trying to cut out sugar so I can help ds get rid of his thrush and now also yeast in the diaper area. It's amazing once you look closer at how much sugar you (I) really consume......... I haven't eaten anything sweetened in about 10 days - I do still eat bananas and apples though. I had such a craving for something baked the other day - I ended up baking some apple muffins without any additional sweetener. They were quite yummie! This no sugar thing is soooo hard. Good luck to everybody. Go go go!!!


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

One handful of chocolate Annie's grahams - yes I know I sent them home with my father - but I had to go check on his dog for him and they were sitting on the counter and I couldn't resist. Then I did have 4 oreos after dinner (oops) and 2 granola bars (which I thought were halfway healthy but discovered the second ingredient is sugar). So not great but better then some days. My main problem right now is that I am EBF and my dd is allergic to dairy. Because of this, I am also not eating nuts just because they can cause major problems in children already prone to allergies and so I don't want to take any chances. This takes out snacking on nuts or cheese (which I love to do). So now I am trying to find substitute snacks that will satisfy me (like Oreos do







) Tomorrow is another day and we already have 6 in of snow outside and it is still snowing like crazy so this means I will be in all day tomorrow - And the oreos are in the cupboard - maybe I will make dh take them to work with him.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

subbing (quick, before I change my mind!







)

Now I have to go back and read the pps!


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Okay, now I am caught up (and, in that 10 min, I didn't even reach for the chocolate, which is a miracle today -- it's been my most-reached-for food group since Easter!)

Anyway, this is a very inspiring thread! I've gone sugar-free before, and I hope to again, now, too. I find the first three days the hardest, but so long as I have a little organic raw honey, dark chocolate, fruit, and salty foods around, I find I can make it through. Here's hoping!







:


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I just have to say that the coffee without sugar is getting better and better every day. That first day was awful.







But this morning it tasted great. I've always been able to drink espresso drinks without sugar, but regular coffee isn't as sweet. This was the 5th mornin without sugar, and truly, I was so much more satisfied with my coffee.
Off for our walk now. I'm bringing some boiled eggs and fruit.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Still doing well! Breakfast was again a hard boiled egg, and whole wheat english muffin, LOADED with butter.







Lunch was leftover spaghetti and 2 pieces of Texas Toast. And now my 3 Dove Chocolates. I'm finishing off the bag, and then am going to switch over to some kind of dark chocolate.

Although, tonight I am going to my SIL for a jewelry party, so I'm sure there will be sweets there, and that's ok.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I FAIL! I just cant do it.... I think I am SO addicted. I get horrible headaches, sweating and hot all over.... irritable, bit**y to the max. What do I do to avoid this? Just grin and bear it? FOr how long?


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

I gave up sweets for Len, but since Easter- Ikeep binging and it feels awful. Plus, I really need to lose some weight.

I cant and WONT give up honey in my tea and in my lattes- that is a must and I think I'll allow a little Ice Cream now and them, but other than that, I need to be done with the sugar thing.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Doing ok here, but had a little honey yesterday and a little dark chocolate yesterday & today.

Yesterday -
breakfast: scrambled egg burrito (white flour tortilla








)
lunch: vegetable stir-fry (w/ white rice







)
dinner: ww pasta, salad, antipasti

Today -

breakfast: hash browns, scrambled eggs, ww toast (potatoes are







too)
lunch: probably not much of anything
dinner: pot roast (local, grassfed beef, potatoes, carrots, parsnips, brussels sprouts), ww bread

*Momtosimon*:







Could you up your fat intake? It might make you feel more sated and curb the horrible feelings a bit.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll join! I started cutting sugar out a few months ago and finally got rid of the cravings and headaches after about 2 weeks. Now I'll have a little piece of Dove dark chocolate once in a while and I'm not going crazy for more. I do use honey if I make a smoothie or some whole wheat blueberry muffins. It's still better then the candy addict I used to be! Oh and I went from pouring vanilla syrup in my coffee every morning to drinking it black!









Doing this really made me notice how much sugar and HFCS is in the food that is marketed towards children too. My dd is sugar free right along side me now.

Good luck to everyone! Just get that stuff out of the house and you wont even miss it! I wouldnt let myself near Target this week because I know all the Easter candy is 50% off.


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh my god. Why am I posting to this? Coffee without sweetening? Is such a thing possible? I will be kicking myself tomorrow morning. What about all the things that are open already? So, no rice or soy or nut milks? Can I at least finish those off? I think I am more of a sugar drinker, I LOVE chocolate almond breeze. Maybe I'll let myself finish off those open drinks slowly over the next couple days and eat no other sugar. Ack! Its my niece's 1st birthday tomorrow and I'm supposed to make a cake.

Ok, after tomorrow I'll commit to no refined sugar and only honey in minimal amounts for a week. I'll be back for support, this isn't going to be pretty.

ETA: I am NOT giving up my wine. Is anyone else here still committing to some form of sugar-free-ness and drinking wine? Is this a horribly sugary thing to do? I don't usually drink much juice but I guess wine counts as such. I don't drink a lot, but a glass (or two on rough days) is so necessary. Is this defeating the whole purpose?


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
I FAIL! I just cant do it.... I think I am SO addicted. I get horrible headaches, sweating and hot all over.... irritable, bit**y to the max. What do I do to avoid this? Just grin and bear it? FOr how long?

I'm right there with you! Add to your list a terribly achy body.

I completely fell off the wagon yesterday. I used some honey, had take out sushi for lunch but didn't realize the soy sauce had sugar in it until after, and he pickled ginger had aspartame in it! Then had shared a slice of almond torte with ds and then ate an entire big bag of chips ( the ingredients listed sugar).

I'm disappointed in myself, but I must admit it felt good at the time!







: .

So far I've done well today. Had an ezekiel's english muffin with egg and cheese and a lot of water.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bratmobile* 

ETA: I am NOT giving up my wine. Is anyone else here still committing to some form of sugar-free-ness and drinking wine? Is this a horribly sugary thing to do? I don't usually drink much juice but I guess wine counts as such. I don't drink a lot, but a glass (or two on rough days) is so necessary. Is this defeating the whole purpose?

I don't think wine falls under my no-sugar thing.







Although I haven't had any, I'm looking forward to a glass soon.
Today was day 7 for me. I feel good. I've been working out all week, 5 days doing classes at the gym, and then 4 mile walks every day but today (because of the rain). My body feels cleansed in a way.
My goal was to make it a week, and tomorrow morning marks a full week. I think I'm going to keep at it, though. A week from today will be a time of lots of good food so I think I will hold off on sugar until then and then partake in whatever is offered.








Then, my dh comes home from Iraq the second week of May. I might try to continue until he comes home. I don't plan to go back to eating lots of sugar, but I might reintroduce some dark chocolate or something back into my diet then.
I find that I'm eating a ton more fruit than I was eating. I know it has sugar in it, but that's not the sugar I'm trying to avoid, and I think it's good that I'm eating fruit instead of candy and cookies.


----------



## bigknitwit (Sep 2, 2004)

I've been about 95% sugar free for 4 days now. I still eat a little bit of (raw) honey, and I've had a couple small pieces of dark chocolate. I've also cut out almost all grains, although I've had a piece of Ezekiel bread a couple of mornings. I'm noticing myself suddenly feeling a lot more "full" after eating than I ever used to feel. With sugar, I felt like I could eat and eat and never really feel so full. Now yesterday and today especially, I feel full/stuffed after eating, like I couldn't eat another bite! I guess this is a good thing... I'm starting to miss those TJs molasses cookies less and less.


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Day 1

The coffee tastes like sour mud.
I had some dates and figs, they were so sweet.
I also had a little no-sugar cake from my niece's birthday party.
I ate a lot of salty snacks but no soy or rice milks with sugar or any official sugar aside from fruit sugar.

It wasn't that bad. I'm hoping to make it 7 days like this. Does the crashing start immediately or after a couple of days? Or does the fruit sugar keep you from having all the aches and stuff that people are talking about?


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay so I did absolutely horrible Friday and on the weekend. I had more sweets then I care to admit to. So, now that the taxes are done and I am not a stress case, I had a long talk with myself and decided it is time to get 100% serious about this. The oreos and bunny grahams have all been eaten so they are no longer here to tempt me. Starting tomorrow morning I am committed to going sugar free, except for my bananas and smoothies (frozen fruit, rice milk, bananas). I will try to sip on more tea so that I don't get as tempted to eat out of boredom. Tomorrow is a new day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bratmobile* 
Day 1

It wasn't that bad. I'm hoping to make it 7 days like this. Does the crashing start immediately or after a couple of days? Or does the fruit sugar keep you from having all the aches and stuff that people are talking about?

My worst days were days 4 and 5. That's when I just kept eating fruit and nuts. It was hard. I didn't have aches or headaches at all, though.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

A little brag here.
I was shocked to see I lost 2 pounds over the week.








I can't believe it! Woohoo. I had been stuck at the same weight for almost 4 months. Yay! I know it was the sugar. That's the only change I made.
Sorry, had to brag a little bit.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Day 6- I'm feeling a little better today. I still have a slight headache, but not too bad. I've been eating mangoes since yesterday though, which I know is sugar too. I've been pairing it with yogurt to at least add some protein. I've noticed that I'm not eating as much mango as I normally would, I think I'm a little deterred by the sweetness!Yay!


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey all,

way cool a no sugar thread







Sign me up!

I have been excess sugar free for about a week and a half now and I am feeling really good. Just prior to omitting sugar I went on a major binge for about a week, then when I stopped I was sooooo







: and







: and







and







I was a mess I have delt with major sugar cravings for as long as I can remember. I just got tired of it and lately the whole depression, moodiness is not good. I am for right now trying to not eat any sugar, reg or brown, molasses, honey etc. I have had some white flour because I ran out of wheat. I am still eating fruits and such. But trying to stay away from food I know has sugar in it even just a little. It is hard but honestly there isn't a whole lot in the house anyway, and at this point the cravings are mostly gone!!

I wanted to try and find some recipes for muffs or cookies without sugar or with minimal sugar, anyone know of any?

Good luck and stay with it


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I've done OK. No refined sugar. I brought some organic 100% chocolate (no sugar) and had a piece and was totally satisfied w/o the sugar. I also upped my fruit intake, organic strawberries and a few blood oranges mostly. Its helped the cravings a great deal as do making sure I have enough protein.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

What is the general opinion on this?

Trying to eliminate ALL sugar just seems too overwhelming to me, so I've just drastically cut back on it. I find it reassuring to know that I can have a small piece of dark chocolate (or hazelnut cake that my MIL made yesterday







) and so far it hasn't been difficult to feel satisfied after eating one serving or less per day. I don't even want to think about how many sweets I was eating before!







:

Leslie - Congrats on the weight loss!! Woohoo!!









I hope everyone with physical symptoms starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been away from the thread for a little while and forgot to subscribe to it. Glad to some of us are hanging in there. I've actually regressed I think. Although it's my dh's fault







He made a pan of brownies and I was just going to have a little one but the were still warm and I found myself returning repeatedly to the kitchen to scoop out large hunks. He was supposed to take the rest with him to work but he only took part. So I was stuck home all day with a pan of brownies in the kitchen. Needless to say there wasn't much left when dh got home. He had me buy more at the store that night. Same scenario pretty much repeated but, out of shame, I ate less this time. Ahhh, I'm such an addict. Shame, embarressment and sometimes nausea are my only forms of self control. Oh, and total avoidance. I just can't even have access to it right now. I don't even get any real pleasure out of sweets anymore and I'm not sure when that happened. I feel like someone whose crossed over from heavy drinking and partying to isolated alcoholic. How sad







: So am I ever going to be able to enjoy reasonable amounts of sweets again?


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I'm not managing to be sugar free, but am definitely alot more conscious of how sugar products are so pervasive. Its hard to avoid them. For instance, french toast is just not the same without that good ol' sweetness. Any ideas on this? Its my favorite breakfast food since I got pregnant.

I have to relate a funny story. On Sunday I was presiding over a Board meeting and one of the boardmembers brought homemade brownies for a snack. Well, after looking at the plate in front of me for an hour, I broke down and took the smallest one. Ten minutes later, this 28 week old squirmer started kicking me harder than ever! Over and over again... I couldn't pay attention to what the Board was saying. I finally had to excuse myself to the bathroom and do some stretches to get the little bugger to calm down!


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Still doing okay here. I did break down and bought a bar of 70% dark chocolate at Whole Foods yesterday, but I'm doing okay as far as not wolfing it down. I don't really see it as that bad, but I'm not sure I'll buy another one anytime soon. My cravings are pretty much gone, and I'm not home much during the day so I don't get a chance to eat too much.
I have been planning to eat whatever I want at a luncheon tomorrow so I might have some sweets then. My birthday is Thursday so I might have some cake. But after that until May 10th (when my dh comes home from Iraq for R&R), I don't want to eat anymore sugar. I think I can do that.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I haven't been doing too well. I ate an entire bar of dark choc. yesterday, and have been eating a lot of mangoes and white bread and white pasta.

But, like the pp said, I have been more aware of my sugar intake and am still drinking coffee without sugar. I'm definately getting better overall and will continue.


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

oh boy, i've been doing awful if you count mangoes! i've been eating lots of dried mangoes and dates. but my goal was to avoid more refined sugars. i made it a week and am going to try to stay off refined sugar definitely and just do limited brown rice sweetener and honey. it was an ok week and the coffee got tolerable but still, yuk.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtn.mama* 
Well, I'm not managing to be sugar free, but am definitely alot more conscious of how sugar products are so pervasive. Its hard to avoid them. For instance, french toast is just not the same without that good ol' sweetness. Any ideas on this? Its my favorite breakfast food since I got pregnant.

When I was cutting way back on my sugar while pregnant I made french toast with cinnamon, sometimes nutmeg, and vanilla. The vanilla and cinnamon give the impression of sweetness, at least a little. I also used lots of butter. That sounds so good right now, too bad ds doesn't seem to tolerate dairy, eggs or wheat (there goes the french toast).


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I NEED to cut the sugar out. My sugar intake from yesterday and back is just disgusting. 3 or 4 cups of tea with 2 tsp of sugar in each cup. ICK! If we had any sort of icing in the house I would eat it with a spoon. Total sugar addict.

Today is day 1 of no more. I broke out in ANOTHER moutfull of canker sores so I can't have sugar anymore, it hurts to bad. I stopped sugar for a month a while back and I didn;t have one single canker sore. So now I'll be going to school on Tuesday in pain and agony because I have canker sores all over in my mouth.









So breakfast today I had a smoothie. 1 frozen banana, 1/2 apple, few pieces of pineapple, spinach, water and flax seeds. Yum.

Lunch I think I'm going to make some brocolli cauliflower soup.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
I NEED to cut the sugar out. My sugar intake from yesterday and back is just disgusting. 3 or 4 cups of tea with 2 tsp of sugar in each cup. ICK! If we had any sort of icing in the house I would eat it with a spoon. Total sugar addict.

Yeah, I was contemplating making up some fudge icing because there's nothing else in the house to eat (I guess I keep forgetting that's the point). I've done much better the past few days, although I did take a swig of my husbands mocha drink syrup, pretty nasty and very unfulfilling. I've been too busy the past few days to go to the effort of finding/making sugary treats. It's been kind of nice


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
Yeah, I was contemplating making up some fudge icing because there's nothing else in the house to eat (I guess I keep forgetting that's the point). I've done much better the past few days, although I did take a swig of my husbands mocha drink syrup, pretty nasty and very unfulfilling. I've been too busy the past few days to go to the effort of finding/making sugary treats. It's been kind of nice










I thought I was the only one who made sugary concoctions to eat! My last "treat" was some cocoa powder, sugar, and milk boiled all up until it thickened and then I drank it.







: I don't know weather to laugh or cry about that one.







It's pretty sad though.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh. I had planned to let myself eat some sweets at a luncheon on Sunday and boy, did I ever! Oh my gosh. I had lemon squares, cake and spice cake! UGH. And I felt SO SICK!! I used to be able to eat so much sugar and never feel sick. I was so WIRED and felt like I was going to puke. It was awful.

So Monday, I was back at it with no sugar. It's weird. I don't even crave it now. Fruit seems to be keeping the cravings at bay.

Tomorrow is my birthday and I plan to have a dessert when we go out to dinner, but I think I can handle that.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I have had no white sugar, brown sugar, raw sugar, etc for almost 4 years. I DO use honey and maple syrup and fruit and fruit juice to sweeten things. I try to keep those in moderation. I also haven't had any refined grains or artificial ingredients in that same time period.

So, it can be done. Keep up the good work!

The trick is to get everyone in the family doing the same. Also, my mother loves to bake and liked the challenge of adapting every recipe to these rules. I also do a lot of my own baking. It is difficult to eat out because of the refined grains, so I almost always cook. Better for health and budget.

In the beginning, I had really bad withdrawal symptoms, as I stopped with sugar and refined grains cold turkey. Then, I just had the occasional craving when walking by a store or smelling something sweet. Then, I had nightmares about eating something sugary (I guess this is the point when my body started to be repulsed by it). Now I can't stand the thought of it. My husband went through similar phases.

Anyway, congrats to all of you for taking on this wonderful, health-improving goal. I am proud of you!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Over the past week, I've had zero processed sugar (not even my dark chocolate.







) and I feel great. I do have fruit, and food sweetened with dates and agave though so I am not sweet free by any means though. Then again, I'm on a raw food challenge so that doesnt allow for processed anything anyway.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all! Well it's the end of April and I think a did a pretty good job attempting sugar free.

I had a few slip ups here and there and I still had my fair share of dark choc and fruit, but overall I managed to cut out the majority of my refined sugar intake.

I feel pretty great and all the "withdrawal" symptoms have gone away, I also do not really get many sugar cravings. I went to a wedding the other day and couldn't eat the dessert because it was actually too sweet for me!!









And I've begun to like my coffee without sugar, I just add extra cream too it.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I've been sweet free apart from fruit and a bit of dark chocolate for 3 weeks. I gave up dairy at the same time, so it wasn't too bad (all my fave sweets are made with dairy). My nursling has food sensitivities, so I'm now soy and gluten free as well.

I miss coffee (no creamer) and oatmeal. That's about it, though.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace* 
I've been sweet free apart from fruit and a bit of dark chocolate for 3 weeks.

Me too. Except for one cookie indiscretion.









I'm glad my awareness of sugar has been heightened by this thread.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel a bit odd to post here, since I'm on SCD (Specific Carbohydrate Diet) to control yeast/related condition. In a nut shell, SCD allows no lactose and polysaccharides (mainly no grain.) You can eat clear honey and fruits on SCD, but we don't eat honey, or fruits like ripe banana.

Anyway, it is difficult to keep thinking about how not to eat sugar. Although, I am looking for how other people are coping with 'no sugar,' everyday, at every meal and snacks, dine out, and traveling. Doing it completely without is too difficult. Being on SCD will allow you to replace or add more of fulfilling element in your diet. So, here I am, posting what I do, with a hope that people will post new idea in response.

SCD book and web sites do have baked goods that use honey, but I only use banana or pear if I bake. It is very easy to eat a lot of protein on SCD, and that is my challenge with SCD; to avoid over eating the protein, since we want to keep our body alkaline. So, what we're left with is veggies. I make bone broth a lot to make soup: Spinach soup is my favorite. I juice veggies everyday with a half of green apple/pear which is very satisfying. Drinking a lot of water with lemon is a must to keep the blood sugar level not to spike. I also drink the water from steamed veg. It is a constant battle to eat well. Sugar is in everything, and I think it is the most difficult thing to get it out of your diet.

I just wish I could drink a bit of coffee...

Anyway, if anyone is intersted in some of the SCD recipes, go to www.pecanbread.com.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi!









The yeasties are telling me it's time to cut sugar out of my diet again. So here I am. We'll see how it goes. It shouldn't be too hard since every since my last sugar-free period I've been mostly craving-free.


----------



## ApprenticeMomma (Apr 5, 2005)

I need to seriously get my sugar intake under control. I am not even going to share how much I eat, it is simply scary. I have had a friend suggest that taking Chromium can help to cut out cravings? Anyone had any success with this?

I am really interested to hear there are definite phases of withdrawl, repulsion, satisfaction etc when you cut it out! Amazing, it is a real addiction! I can really relate to the idea that eating it is not pleasurable, it is just something i do.

I have never ever contemplated giving it up, I just didn't think I could, but maybe with the support of all of you women, maybe I can do this.









Has anyone ever read "Lick the sugar habit" by Nancy Appleton? It scared me out of eating it for a few days...pretty good book.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

I've heard of Chromium for sugar addict, but I have never taken one. What I did to kick the habit is the cold turkey, and drinking a lot of water with lemon, green juice, and soup (to flush my system.) I also snack crunchy veg all day long for the first day or two to avoid being hungry. Other wise, I will start digging through ref/pantry for no-no foods (usually carbohydrates.)

Also, if you are eating that much sugar, you may have yeast/Candida over-growth in your gut (which will may you crave for more sugar like a vicious cycle.) When you go cold turkey with the yeast problem, you will have a withdrawal sy such as head ache, depression, etc, etc. You will benefit from taking probiotics, especially after the die off is over. If the 'die off' sy is too hard, you can put Epsom salt in your bath, or eat fruits that are low in sugar.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Activated charcoal can also ease die-off by absorbing some of the toxins that are being released by the dead yeast.

Last time I quit sugar gradually. But I didn't make it too easy, otherwise it would have taken forever. The only sweet thing I ate was vanilla yogurt and I'd "dilute" it with plain yogurt, more and more until the significant cravings went away.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

How did you do with the charcol? I did not mention it since I never did it.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Interesting about the activated charcoal.

I have also heard it recommended to reduce gas that can occur when a person switches to a higher-vegetable diet than they are used to. The theory being that their body is not used to making so much of the enzymes used to process veggie matter, and it takes a while for the body to step up production. In the mean time, veggie matter doesn't get fully processed during digestion and can ferment in the system, causing gas. The activated charcoal is supposed to help with the gas.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greencat* 
How did you do with the charcol? I did not mention it since I never did it.

I just took capsules of activated charcoal


----------



## ApprenticeMomma (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, I'm realising how automatic sugar is to me. I absentmindedly made a coffee, then had to tip it out, 'cos I take sugar, so had a tea instead.
Then come lunch time, feeling like a bit of something sweet, but consciously decide not to, and that is when I start craving protien!! So I think if I keep my diet high in protein, I should be OK. Amazing to feel and see just how dependant on sugar I have become.








I'm doing well though ( I know it is only half a day, I'm a bit of a sad case!







)


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApprenticeMomma* 
I'm doing well though ( I know it is only half a day, I'm a bit of a sad case!







)

Don't worry, it just gets easier


----------



## ApprenticeMomma (Apr 5, 2005)

I've done well! Got through the grocery shopping without caving, I got a heap of nuts to munch on instead of sweet stuff. I am drinking gallons of water, and actually feel like I have a cold coming on, dunno if it is just timing, or de-toxing.
And I found a huge bar of choc in my cupboard yesterday, and gave it away, instead of eating the whole thing. I'm very proud of myself!


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow, so glad to have found this thread. I am day 4 with no refined sugar (among other stuff). I am eating fruit, dried fruit, but I haven't had anything like honey or maple syrup in 4 days either. I do plan on adding those back to my diet, once I get over this initial hump.

How is everyone doing?

I am not finding that I am having too many symptoms yet, just sugar cravings and fatigue, and I am hungry all the time.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Isn't there anyone left? lol

I just finished day 11 and I feel great. the sugar cravings have largely passed, and I am noticing that I am not feeling so 'munchy' all the time and that I am not on this wild blood sugar rollercoaster anymore. For example, I used to not be able to start my day with carbs or I'd peak and crash, even if I had eaten complex carbs. Now I no longer have that problem at all - without the refined carbs in my diet I can eat a fruit smoothie or a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast and feel fine. It's great and a huge change.

I wanted to share a recipe, normally cookies are the kind of thing I can't stop eating but I enjoyed 2 of these and that was enough. And it wasn't because they weren't delicious, they were... even dd loved them.









Peanut Blossoms

3 C whole wheat pastry flour
1.5 Tbsp baking powder
1/8 tsp sea salt
3/4 C brown rice syrup
1/2 C natural (no sugar no salt added) peanut butter
2 T corn oil (I used olive)
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
Jam or preserves (I used apple butter)
Just enough water to make a stiff dough, approx 1/4C

Lightly oil a baking sheet. Combine flour, baking powder and sea salt in a large bowl. In a small bowl combine brown rice syrup, peanut butter, oil and vanilla. Stir into flour mixture and mix just enough to combine ingredients. Do not overmix or cookies will be tough.

Roll dough into 1.5 inch balls and place 1" apart on baking sheet. With your thumb press down into each cookie, making a deep indentation. Fill the hole with jam. Refrigerate cookies 1hr before baking.

Preheat oven to 325. Bake 18-20 min or until cookies are set. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet, which allows the cookies to cool but keeps them soft and chewy.

Makes 3 dozen.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attila the Honey* 
Isn't there anyone left? lol


I am waaaaaay off the wagon! But tomorrow is a new day. . . .

Those cookies look great, btw, maybe they'll help!


----------

